# Getting soot out of clothing



## where I want to

So many of my clothes have soot on them that doesn't ever seem to come out in the laundry. It may start as a little brush with the wood stove but there is a cumulative effect to the point that many of my clothes are now too embarassing to wear outside of the house and even then I embarass myself.
So how to you get soot out?


----------



## where I want to

No one? I just got some soot on my good shirt. I should not have gone to feed the woodstove but it is cold.


----------



## frankva

Let me guess. Top loader.

Best way is to take the shirt off first and wash your arm off after. That way your cuff, where you rolled it up, won't drag thru the soot.

My Mom dealt with this years back. I will ask her late this afternoon. Might have some good trick.


----------



## where I want to

Thank you- I hope so. And yes it's a top loader.


----------



## frankva

I am no help.

My Dad did this, 2 turns on the shirt sleeve and drag thru the soot. My Mother loved it. I swore she had some trick like Lestoil/Spray and Wash/Borax. She does not remember doing anything different. I know she did tho...

I think she has blocked it out.

Maybe post in the shop thread. Good luck.


----------



## eyore

From what I gather soot is oil based, I think I would pretreat those spots with something that would break grease up. Dawn, scrub in the wash right away, Lestoil right on the spots and wash, your clothes and machine may smell like Lestoil, or some other degreaser. Just watch that the using a degreaser doesn't take the color out of the clothing. If possible I would also wash in the hottest water you can to cut the grease.
Not sure if these thing will work but might be something to try.


----------



## Wildfire_Jewel

I can't find Lestoil at any of the local Meijers or Family Fares anymore.....I'll have to check Walmart (I try and avoid that store). It's the only thing that would consistantly take the grease out of my kid's clothes from the slides on the seats of the Erg machines and the boats.


----------



## laurafergie

My grandmother used to use handcleaner that you use after working on cars.


----------



## Vosey

My dishtowels are all getting ruined from my husband drying his hands after scrubbing off the soot with Dawn. Borax doesn't do it, think I'll look for Lestoil. Where I want to, post back if you find something that works!


----------



## where I want to

I'll do it- I have the same hand towel problems too. It's not the one one brush of soot that seems the problem but that it never seems to come all out in the wash and accumulates till it looks like something has never been in the wash at all.


----------



## wannabechef

Goop...


----------



## Vosey

I may have found something! Didn't want to put Lestoil in my combo washer/dryer front loader although I put lots of stuff in there I'm not supposed to. I had some Arm & Hammer Super Washing Soap (big yellow box) and noticed it said gets out grease. It's just calcium carbonate, nothing else. My husband's yellow sweatshirt had soot all over it and big bands of soot on the arms, I put some Zoot on some of the stains but not sure that mattered, came out the cleanest it's looked in years. Dishtowels were brighter, whiter, although still with some grey on them. I also washed them with real Tide. I usually use no perfume and dyes detergent but I really think they don't get stuff as clean. I just hate perfumey smells. But might be worthwhile to get the dishtowels clean.


----------



## Chief Cook

My DH helped a lady with her car, in his nice shirt no less, and needless to say he got grease on it. I was out of what I usually use, so I grabbed his hand cleaner. It is called Fast Orange and I think he got it at the auto parts store. It has petroleum solvents in it, and it smells like oranges. Sure hope it works for you.


----------



## onebizebee

I used this on my daughters boyfriends hoodie the other night. She got soot all over it loading our wood furnace. First do not rub the soot in any way if possible! Next I spray awesome cleaner on the soot. It is a great product that is a de-greaser. Then throw it in the washer with a scoop of oxyclean then a sprinkle of mule team borax and finally the regular detergent. I also throw old towels in with the item. Launder as usual. when the cycle is finished check the item for soot if still stained repeat the whole process. Usually the item comes clean on the first round.


----------

